# Royce Gracie Interview



## Andrew Green (Apr 23, 2006)

> At the age of thirty-nine, Royce Gracie is without a doubt one of the most recognized and respected icons the sport of MMA has ever known. Unlike other pioneer&#8217;s of his era, Gracie continues making history as an active competitor. On May 27th, he will return once again to where it all began; the Octagon, where he will take on welterweight champion Matt Hughes in the main event at UFC: 60.
> 
> I had the pleasure of interviewing the surprisingly amusing Royce Gracie recently and he shared his thoughts about why fans new to the sport of MMA should know his name and explained how the fight between he and Hughes came to be. Royce also reflected on some of his previous battles and even dropped a few hints about his future role in the sport!




http://www.mmafighting.com/interviews/royce_gracie_pre_ufc_60.html


----------



## MMAfighter (Apr 23, 2006)

I feel bad for Royce....no respect from the TUF fans....and after he gets beat by hughes he still won't get any respect because he got beat....TUf fans suck, worse thing to ever happen to MMA.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 23, 2006)

I agree, Royce built the UFC.  He dominated over everyone in ways that no one else will ever be able to duplicate.  Without rules, without time limits, and at severe size disadvantages.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 24, 2006)

MMAfighter said:
			
		

> I feel bad for Royce....no respect from the TUF fans....and after he gets beat by hughes he still won't get any respect because he got beat....TUf fans suck, worse thing to ever happen to MMA.


 
Good point. Royce is still a winner, in my book, regardless of whether he loses to Hughes or not. How many people have Royces fight record and longevity? Let's see, uh...


----------



## rutherford (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow.  I can't believe he wanted to coach for TUF and they've picked other people instead.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 24, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Wow.  I can't believe he wanted to coach for TUF and they've picked other people instead.



I think it is as they said, a lot of the new fans have no idea who he is or what he did.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 24, 2006)

I dont see how folks claiming to be MMA practiotioners and fans dont know who Royce Gracie is.
True the TUF is not what it use to be but regulations and stuff have changed the sport.It had to evolve with the times to survive.

I rather see the old UFC though anyday!


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 24, 2006)

by TUF we mean "The Ultimate Fighter" reality show, not the UFC PPV's.  I imagine a good number of reality show fans don't know the history or even watch many PPV's.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 24, 2006)

oops...my mistake...typo.meant to say UFC isnt what it use to be.
Thank ood ness blockbuster is starting to put the old one's on the shelf.

I guess the average watcher wouldnt.
I guess i figured everyone did being that everyone knows who shamrock is.
I remember 93 like it was yesterday and being in my freshman yr in college in 96 and watching the tapes and practicing with my roommate.


----------



## Robert Lee (Apr 24, 2006)

Royce made his mark in the early UFC. And did well no direspect intended. But I believe the current UFC fights are a better test. Why because a person can not crab out a hold and tire the othere person down for a long period of just hold and slightly trying to gain control. You have to be active or you are broke apart. Whichs shows performance I think better. And has proved out that the more rounded fighters can perform better then just ground fighting Pride has less time for inactive fighting and you a deducted pay if you are penalized for holding to long. So you are haveing to fight more and hold less. But yes Royce is a good fighter And will not be a push over even in the new UFC rules. But Hughes will not either. should be a good fight.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 24, 2006)

Shamrock is a little different, he has fought over here more recently.  He's been more active in putting his guys in the UFC.  He's got the WWE time.

Compared to Royce, in North America, Ken Shamrock is a much more known name.  Royce, I imagine, a lot of new fans have never seen fight.  Just a name of some guy that used to be a top fighter.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 24, 2006)

Robert Lee said:
			
		

> Royce made his mark in the early UFC. And did well no direspect intended. But I believe the current UFC fights are a better test.




Depends on how you define "test".

Things are much more known now.  Fighters go in knowing who they will fight, how much they weigh, what there record is, who they fought, with video of their fights, etc.

Then, he went into a tournament of guys much bigger, not knowing who he would fight, how they would fight or really anything about them.  Not even how long the fight would go.  No rounds, no time limits. And then, go back in and do 2 or 3 more fights in the same night.

I think the newer methods sounds like a easier way to go in, but maybe that is just me


----------



## Henderson (Apr 24, 2006)

It's usually the TMA's that are concerned with the younger guys not knowing histories and lineages.  The new guys coming up in MMA and not knowing about Royce is the same thing.

And it's a shame.


----------



## Robert Lee (Apr 24, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Depends on how you define "test".
> 
> Things are much more known now. Fighters go in knowing who they will fight, how much they weigh, what there record is, who they fought, with video of their fights, etc.
> 
> ...


 But the new UFC fighters have to stay active or the fight is brought back up from the ground. That is why I say it seems better. Any one can hold you until you get a little tired and then go to work. Agin Gracie is a good fighter. But under new rules you have to be more active. And yes he may not of known more about who he was fighting. BUT at that time less people had the ground advantage that he had. Where today more people are better on defending there self on the ground.  each there own thought but the old ufc would just about put me to sleep watching it


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 24, 2006)

How could you go to sleep watching those old UFC fights??
Calling Royce a "good fighter" is marginalizing his talent and the people he went up against.
Fighters on UFC have it waaay easier than Royce had it and Andrew mentioned them.  Look at the rule changes.  Back then only 3 rules:
1. No biting
2. No groin shots
3. No eye gouging.

EVERYTHING ELSE UNDER THE SUN WAS LEGAL

That is so different from how it is now with UFC rules:
Fouls:   [Top]
1.   Butting with the head. 
2.   Eye gouging of any kind. 
3.   Biting. 
4.   Hair pulling. 
5.   Fish hooking. 
6.   Groin attacks of any kind. 
7.   Putting a finger into any orifice or into any cut or laceration on an opponent. 
8.   Small joint manipulation. 
9.   Striking to the spine or the back of the head. 
10. Striking downward using the point of the elbow. 
11. Throat strikes of any kind, including, without limitation, grabbing the trachea. 
12. Clawing, pinching or twisting the flesh. 
13. Grabbing the clavicle. 
14. Kicking the head of a grounded opponent. 
15. Kneeing the head of a grounded opponent. 
16. Stomping a grounded opponent. 
17. Kicking to the kidney with the heel. 
18. Spiking an opponent to the canvas on his head or neck. 
19. Throwing an opponent out of the ring or fenced area. 
20. Holding the shorts or gloves of an opponent. 
21. Spitting at an opponent. 
22. Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent. 
23. Holding the ropes or the fence. 
24. Using abusive language in the ring or fenced area. 
25. Attacking an opponent on or during the break. 
26. Attacking an opponent who is under the care of the referee. 
27. Attacking an opponent after the bell has sounded the end of the period of unarmed combat. 
28. Flagrantly disregarding the instructions of the referee. 
29. Timidity, including, without limitation, avoiding contact with an opponent, intentionally or consistently dropping the mouthpiece or faking an injury. 
30. Interference by the corner. 
31. Throwing in the towel during competition.

Now you have weight classes and time limits and what not.
Now u dont have to fight 3 or 4 men in one night like the old UFC.  Old really showed who was good.  Back in the day you would easily see a lightweight take on a heavy weight where as to now u wont see that. UFC in Royce days was simple cause one person was the undisputed champion while today that doesnt apply due to weight classes.  Guys today dont need the stamina the guys in the old UFC needed

UFC back in the day was style vs style.
A hapkido guy would take on a TKD guy.  Kung Fu vs. Kickboxing.
To me that is more entertaining.  Now UFC is really fighter vs. fighter.
It is geared towards the grapplers unlike the old UFC was for every discipline.  A hapkido or akido guy is too limited in a UFC ring today but back in royce's days he had no excuse b/c small joint manipulations and other stuff was legal.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 24, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> Fighters on UFC have it waaay easier than Royce had it and Andrew mentioned them.  Look at the rule changes.  Back then only 3 rules:
> 1. No biting
> 2. No groin shots
> 3. No eye gouging.



Groin shots where legal, see Joe Son 

The other two you could do, and still win.  But you got fined afterwards.


----------



## Robert Lee (Apr 24, 2006)

Back In the day as you say. UFC fighters were not as matched as you say. The rules geared towards grappleing arts. Kicking arts fought grapplers and lost bad because no ground game at the time. NOW you staright grapplers following behind because they do not improve there stand up. Yes I was very boreded watching a fight go to the ground and someone just basicly holding trying to tire the other person out holding for 20 30 minutes little to no action.  I stopped watching any UFC fights for several years. Then when I watched the newer UFC fights I was more aware that people had gone back and trained There ground game to where they could roll with the grapplers and win. And noticed still grapplers not all but several still do not build a good enough stand up game To round there fighting off. Yes you was pitted aginst all sizes of people. But When the people had less of a ground game. Could several of those same fighters win agin Aginst the same people that now have a better ground game. Not alot would  I respect any person that wants to get in the ring and fight. But fighting means action not laying on the ground for along period. If the old UFC was still going very few people would even care to watch it. Look at prides rules UFC fighters have to change there game to do any good there Because pride makes you work your game actively or you loose money. So pride is faster and to the point a little more then the UFC . would you roll on the ground for 30 minutes in a street fight. Agin I do not disrespect the earlyer UFC fighters. But I do think todays UFC is better.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 24, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Groin shots where legal, see Joe Son


 
Quite naturally that rule got changed after a kenpo guy made it blatantly clear why such a rule should exist.  Um ouch.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 24, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> 19. Throwing an opponent out of the ring or fenced area.
> 21. Spitting at an opponent.
> 22. Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent.
> 23. Holding the ropes or the fence.
> ...


 
Are you saying that you are opposed to these rules?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 24, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Quite naturally that rule got changed after a kenpo guy made it blatantly clear why such a rule should exist.  Um ouch.



Cause then guys start throwing shoes and showing up for fights wearing thongs :S

yes, very good rule, we don't need that sort of thing :s


----------



## Marginal (Apr 24, 2006)

Henderson, I think the point AceHBK was making was that the first few UFC's were wide open to pretty much any style, so the styles claiming street effectiveness should have been able to demonstrate how finger locks etc were superior in a largely unrestricted format. 

IMO the claim's a tad pie in the sky since the Gracies were picking the fighters, and in UFC 1's case rigging the cards for good measure. The UFC was designed to showcase BJJ, and prove that it was the ultimate MA. It wasn't supposed to prove the greatness of crosstraining or kickstart the evolution of MMA to what's developed now. 

That aside, it's sad that Royce won't even give Sakuraba his due. "He's not a better fighter. He just beat me and every one we sent against him. Doesn't mean he's better."


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 25, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Henderson, I think the point AceHBK was making was that the first few UFC's were wide open to pretty much any style, so the styles claiming street effectiveness should have been able to demonstrate how finger locks etc were superior in a largely unrestricted format.
> 
> IMO the claim's a tad pie in the sky since the Gracies were picking the fighters, and in UFC 1's case rigging the cards for good measure. The UFC was designed to showcase BJJ, and prove that it was the ultimate MA. It wasn't supposed to prove the greatness of crosstraining or kickstart the evolution of MMA to what's developed now.
> 
> That aside, it's sad that Royce won't even give Sakuraba his due. "He's not a better fighter. He just beat me and every one we sent against him. Doesn't mean he's better."


 
That is exactly it.

UFC is geared to grappling now unlike how the old UFC was.
It is no longer about style but more about the fighter.  Nothing wrong with that at all that is why we have boxing and other sports.

And I agree he really needs to give Sakuraba his due.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 25, 2006)

Now I understand your point.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 25, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> UFC is geared to grappling now unlike how the old UFC was.




err...  no, I'd say it's geared to striking if anything.  Grappling is present, but most of the rules favour guys wanting to stand and strike over guys wanting to go for submission.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 25, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> That aside, it's sad that Royce won't even give Sakuraba his due. "He's not a better fighter. He just beat me and every one we sent against him. Doesn't mean he's better."


 
Royce also doesn't say that he is the better fighter.   

The actual quotes:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cindy: *Who has been your toughest opponent? [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Royce*: Probably Sakuraba. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cindy:* Forum member (TapOut) wanted me to ask you why it is that Sakuraba has enjoyed success against the Gracie family when no one else can. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Royce:* He is a very smart fighter and he had better strategies for those fights. Doesnt mean he is a better fighter; he was on those days, though. [/FONT]


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 25, 2006)

No Gracie is going to admit someone outside the family is better then them


----------



## rutherford (Apr 25, 2006)

Should they?

I don't think any currently competing fighter should admit even to themselves that another fighter is hands down better.  Otherwise, what's the point of getting in the ring?


----------



## Marginal (Apr 25, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Royce also doesn't say that he is the better fighter.
> 
> The actual quotes:
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Royce:* He is a very smart fighter and he had better strategies for those fights. Doesnt mean he is a better fighter; he was on those days, though. [/FONT]


 
All that says is he's not better than Royce.


----------



## swiftpete (May 8, 2006)

Well he at least does show him some respect by saying he was his toughest opponent and that he was a better fighter on that day. I watched that fight the other day, looked completely exhausting. But after the fight the first thing he does is go and shake hands with royce's facther and there is some general mutual respect all round which is good to see. I hate to see fights where they can't shake hands after and one of them is a bad loser.
I personally think the earlier UFC's were more interesting than todays version, anything against anyone was cool, seeing the different sizes and styles was great. There were some really brutal beatings earlier from complete mismatches as well its true but that all made it more interesting.


----------



## James Patrick (May 8, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Good point. Royce is still a winner, in my book, regardless of whether he loses to Hughes or not. How many people have Royces fight record and longevity? Let's see, uh...


 
Royce Gracie fight record is 14-2-3, thats not that great seeing how he is going up someone who is 38-4 and as far as him fighting Chad Rowan (the 490lb guy), his record is 0-3.


----------

